# First wedding ring **UPDATED** 2nd Ring (Ti)



## BangleGuy

Here are a few photos of my first attempt at a wedding ring. This is a men's size 10 made from aluminum (just a prototype) and Bocote. Your thoughts on width, thickness and finish would be appreciated. Too wide for your taste? Too Thick? I am about to freeze the design and make a couple hundred of these in stainless steel and titanium (and maybe brass).

And Yes, that is my man hand in the photo:teethlaugh:

Thanks for looking!:irishjig:

Eric

[attachment=12023][attachment=12024][attachment=12025]


----------



## DKMD

*RE: My first wedding ring*

It's really hard to say without having it in my hands, but I'd say it is a bit too thick and too wide for my tastes. I think reducing the width by about 20% would be great. As for the thickness, I'd cut it by a third if that's even feasible.

It's a cool looking ring!


----------



## NYWoodturner

*RE: My first wedding ring*

I agree with David -iT definitley looks too thick. Width I would vary, but definitely offer thinner versions. Nice looking ring though ! The stainless steel and titanium are the way to go. Not sure about the brass. Have any of the titanium done?
Scott


----------



## BassBlaster

*RE: My first wedding ring*

Very cool. I know many have asked for this. For me personally, Id have to agree with the others, just a touch too thick. The width, I'm not sure about. Id probably have to put one on to say for sure. Either way, it looks good, I think the titanium is gonna be sweet, especially if your able to get it to produce the cool rainbow colors that titanium is known for.


----------



## justturnin

*RE: My first wedding ring*

I like it. My Wedding band is about 6.5mm wide with the "walls" at about 1mm on each side which would leave 4.5mm of wood. Then it is about 2.5mm thick and it feels good on my hand. I would like to see the Titanium.


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: My first wedding ring*

Narrower and how about coin silver .800- It is a wedding ring- at least .800 silver................. Women will be buying these for their man...... Of course I might be biased.......................


----------



## BangleGuy

*RE: My first wedding ring*

So I should have included the dimensions in my original post. Here they are:

Total Width - 11.3 mm (0.445")
Wood Width - 7.5 mm (0.300")
Wall Thickness - 2 mm (0.076")

I am thinking of making the wood 6.3 mm (0.25") and trying to get the wall down to 1.5 mm (0.06"). Maybe I need to go narrower in the width, but if the wood gets to narrow it looses its uniqueness. I could shave a bit off of the rim too.

Thanks for your comments!:thanx:


----------



## DKMD

*RE: My first wedding ring*



BangleGuy said:


> So I should have included the dimensions in my original post. Here they are:
> 
> Total Width - 11.3 mm (0.445")
> Wood Width - 7.5 mm (0.300")
> Wall Thickness - 2 mm (0.076")
> 
> I am thinking of making the wood 6.3 mm (0.25") and trying to get the wall down to 1.5 mm (0.06"). Maybe I need to go narrower in the width, but if the wood gets to narrow it looses its uniqueness. I could shave a bit off of the rim too.
> 
> Thanks for your comments!:thanx:



I think narrowing the rim is the ticket... It's all about the wood, and the metal is just a frame for me. Could you go half as wide with the rim? I figure that's about 1mm based on your measurements(1.9mm now). If reducing the overall thickness is difficult, perhaps you could taper the thickness so that it appears thinner at the edges.


----------



## Vern Tator

*RE: My first wedding ring*

Nice looking ring. I like David's idea of a thinner rim and making the ring a little narrower. I like the idea of a wooden ring, but doubt it would work for me. My gold ring is really ovaled and I'm not sure that a soft metal ring would work with wood inlay.


----------



## DomInick

*RE: My first wedding ring*

That looks awesome bangle guy. I like it like the way it is. It's more masculininity than a skinny one. But it would depends on ones hand size.


----------



## BangleGuy

*RE: My first wedding ring*



DKMD said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I should have included the dimensions in my original post. Here they are:
> 
> Total Width - 11.3 mm (0.445")
> Wood Width - 7.5 mm (0.300")
> Wall Thickness - 2 mm (0.076")
> 
> I am thinking of making the wood 6.3 mm (0.25") and trying to get the wall down to 1.5 mm (0.06"). Maybe I need to go narrower in the width, but if the wood gets to narrow it looses its uniqueness. I could shave a bit off of the rim too.
> 
> Thanks for your comments!:thanx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think narrowing the rim is the ticket... It's all about the wood, and the metal is just a frame for me. Could you go half as wide with the rim? I figure that's about 1mm based on your measurements(1.9mm now). If reducing the overall thickness is difficult, perhaps you could taper the thickness so that it appears thinner at the edges.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the rim could definitely be 1mm. 

For the thickness, I designed the band so that the ring maker can ream out the ID to make 1/2 sizes. This makes the design thicker for the Whole (6,7,8 etc) size ring core. I could make the band thinner, but I will still only offer ring cores for whole sizes (not in half sizes). Do you think it would be bad if the ring cores could not be up-sized by a half size? Of course, reaming 0.016" off of the titanium or 316 stainless ID will not easily be done by the hobbyist...


----------



## scrimman

*RE: My first wedding ring*

As an owner of a big thumpy ring I can safely say I like it a lot. Still, the gold color of the brass would go with the color of the wood a lot better IMHO.


----------



## DKMD

*RE: My first wedding ring*

I'm not sure if the lack of half sizes would be an issue... I don't know much about jewelry sizes or sales. If I understand you correctly, the half size rings would be a bit thinner... Any chance you got one mocked up for comparison?

Although I agree that the average hobbiest wouldn't have access to a metal lathe, I don't see why the ring couldn't be sanded out to a custom fit with decent paper. In fact, that sanding/polishing process might be useful info for a tutorial.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks

*RE: My first wedding ring*

I'll have to agree that it should be a bit narrower. Go ahead and put me down for a blank when you have them made.


----------



## davidgiul

*RE: My first wedding ring*

I think the craftsmanship is excellent, Eric, but I agree with Mike on the metal. Can you get it in silver? What is the finish?


----------



## BangleGuy

*RE: My first wedding ring*



davidgiul said:


> I think the craftsmanship is excellent, Eric, but I agree with Mike on the metal. Can you get it in silver? What is the finish?



Thanks David. These ring cores are made using a CNC lathe (just like my bangle cores), which makes using precious metals difficult. In general, precious metals are not sold as bar stock, and are not very machinable. They can be plated, but I prefer not to use plating since it will wear away over time. Most precious metals are worked using smithing techniques (hammer, saw, soldering, buffing and polishing).


----------



## Kevin

*RE: My first wedding ring*

I definitely like it, and although In usually find myself in disagreement with the popular taste, I do agree in this case that a little more narrow, and thinner, and you have a winner. Just beautiful. 

I'll definitely be wanting some cores also when they are availabkle.


----------



## NYWoodturner

*RE: My first wedding ring*



Kevin said:


> I definitely like it, and although In usually find myself in disagreement with the popular taste, I do agree in this case that a little more narrow, and thinner, and you have a winner. Just beautiful.
> 
> I'll definitely be wanting some cores also when they are availabkle.



+1 - or more


----------



## cabomhn

*RE: My first wedding ring*

I think I'll roll on the bandwagon here and say that I do like the way it is now, but with making it a little thinner, narrower, and a brass metal it would really take it up a notch. I do think this is good though to make a bigger and a smaller version (thick vs. sleek) , because customers will want a variety of sizes so if you have all different varieties your chance for a sale will just increase.


----------



## BangleGuy

So it has been two months since my first wedding ring kit build and here is the second prototype. African Blackwood over a two piece Titanium core, size 12 (which is too big for my ring finger). I need to work on the process and tutorial, but I am still progressing! I think the wood is just a tad too wide, but I like how thin it is and the thinner metal rim. It weighs next to nothing. Enjoy!
[attachment=14496][attachment=14497]


----------



## cabomhn

BangleGuy said:


> So it has been two months since my first wedding ring kit build and here is the second prototype. African Blackwood over a two piece Titanium core, size 12 (which is too big for my ring finger). I need to work on the process and tutorial, but I am still progressing! I think the wood is just a tad too wide, but I like how thin it is and the thinner metal rim. It weighs next to nothing. Enjoy!



Looks great. I agree just a tad thinner but the thickness you have gotten it down to is superb.


----------



## AXEMAN58

Over the course of the past few days (since becoming a member), I have become a big fan of your work. This piece does nothing to diminish that. I can see where the width might be a bit of a problem, but the very idea of decreasing the amount of visable grain just goes against my feeling that it is impossible to have too much wood. I can't wait for the tutorial.


----------



## DKMD

Man, that's awesome! I can't wait to get my hands on these ring cores!


----------



## NYWoodturner

I think you have a winner Eric. Very nice. I am in the still too wide camp, but I will be ordering when you have them ready. 
Scott


----------



## BassBlaster

I think you nailed the thickness. Perfect!! I agree personally its a touch too wide still but I will also be ordering some of these when they are available. May even have to make one for myself!!


----------



## BangleGuy

Thanks guys! I am going to make a few more tweaks and then the metal parts will be ready for market. I still have the process to work out. Some fun work and testing to do during the winter!


----------

